# Fall protection- roof



## vfkearns (Jan 3, 2009)

I have built up roof edge material to remove on a roof that is 
300 ft long. x 50 ft wide and 30 ft high. The roof deck is concrete. Any suggestions on installing safety lines for the workers to hook onto that will not only accomplish fall protection but also work fluidly along the 300 ft edge w/o having to constantly unhook and restablishing a new anchor point.

Thank you


----------



## apehangeralfy (Oct 26, 2008)

vfkearns said:


> I have built up roof edge material to remove on a roof that is
> 300 ft long. x 50 ft wide and 30 ft high. The roof deck is concrete. Any suggestions on installing safety lines for the workers to hook onto that will not only accomplish fall protection but also work fluidly along the 300 ft edge w/o having to constantly unhook and restablishing a new anchor point.
> 
> Thank you


Safety line system... a warning line 6' from the perimeters. 

Being that it's 50 ft wide you can also use a safety monitoring system by itself...


----------



## DennisVennen (Sep 10, 2008)

*Fall protection recommendation*

A horizontal wire system can be installed at the ridge or high point, then workers can hook up to it with retractables or ropes & rope grabs. There are strict limits as to how many per wire, since each one needs 5,000 lbs. You will need a safety consultant to design, but it is cheap, efficient, and most importantly, safe.


----------

